# Best cover song ?



## auditek

What is your fav cover song? I love rock type music, and came across this,...Frozen Let it Go, but rock style. Great stuff .....


----------



## Shiny

Oh man, I have so many!

Nine Inch Nails cover of Adam Ant's "Physical"
Buffalo Tom's acoustic cover of The Psychedelic Furs' "Heaven"
Galaxie 500's cover of Joy Division's "Cermony"
Pretty much every cover NOFX have done (there's loads of them)
Metallica's "Message in a Bottle"
Mudhoney's cover of Spaceman 3's "Revolution" and the aftermath caused :lol:

Then pretty much everything by Me First & The Gimmes Gimmes. If you like cover songs, then just google MG&TGGs and sit back and enjoy. A punk rock supergroup formed purely to do cover songs.


----------



## baxlin

Joe ****er - With a Little Help From my Friends.

Completely made it his own, IMHO.


----------



## Autoglym

Not saying it is the best, but The Slits cover of Marvin Gaye's I Heard It Through The Grapevine is pretty damn good. 

As is the ska version of the Ghostbusters theme tune (not sure who did this)

Joey Ramone - What a wonderful world

I also always preferred Nirvana's cover of The Man Who Sold The World to the Bowie version. 

Mark At Autoglym


----------



## weedougall78

Paolo Nutinis cover of 'Don't let me down' by The Beatles is a good one.


----------



## Dave50

Disturbed, Sound of silence


----------



## President Swirl

Cradle of filth do an amazing version of hallowed be thy name. Ghostlines do a fine cover of brave new world.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Moby - Temptation. New Order's original was good but this is something else


----------



## pxr5

Mike Flowers Pops - Wonderwall


----------



## auditek

Dave50 said:


> Disturbed, Sound of silence


 Forgot about this one...Totally awesome cover !


----------



## AnthonyUK

I heard this recently in the TV series Nightflyers. It is a cover from Radiohead's Kid A album.


----------



## GP Punto

Not my usual taste in music but I must admit to liking Pussycat Dolls and Jai Ho


----------



## Cookies

Here are two of my favourite covers, both country singers.

Travis Tritt singing Take it Easy by the Eagles, and Suspicious Minds sung by Dwight Yoakam.











Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

A couple more that have sprung to mind. A band that could have been so much cooler than their mainstream offerings, EMF with a rather awesome version of Iggy's Search & Destroy






And soft grunge band Lemonhead's cover of Suzanne Vega's Luka


----------



## Shiny

Last one I promise, possibly.

Goth gurus doing Ziggy, I'm not a big Bowie fan but have a lot of respect for his contribution to music through the decades. This I still reckon is better than the original. Cool to that Bauhaus opened the Hunger with Bela Lugosi's Dead with Bowie in the lead role.


----------



## Mugwump

Some interesting ones already mentioned. Hadn't heard 'The Sound of Silence' by Disturbed before - a very different experience from the Simon & Garfunkel original! (which is one of my all time favourites)

Emerson, Lake and Palmers cover of Fanfare For The Common Man by Aaron Copland 





Bruce Springsteen's rendition of Jimmy Cliff's 'Trapped' 





Bobby Bare doing The Rolling Stones 'The Last Time' 





Doctor and the Medics version of 'Spirit in the Sky' (originally a hit for Norman Greenbaum). 





William Shatner's version of just about every song he has done! Heres Queens 'Bohemian Rhapsody' as an example:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Scala- every breath you take


----------



## Gafferinc

Pixies - Head on (Covering the Jesus & Mary Chain) is a favorite.

Another good one is Metallica - Whisky in the Jar


----------



## dchapman88

Metallica's version of 'when a blind man cries' is pretty awesome 

Trivium's version of 'master of puppets' is good 

Disturb 'land of confusion' is good too

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi

Jolene by Boss Hoss, most of their early stuff are covers but I really like this one.


----------



## uruk hai

Dave50 said:


> Disturbed, Sound of silence


This, simply stunning cover, the live performance on Conan O'Brien was amazing.


----------



## Kimo

Killswitch engage - holy diver

My fave by far


----------



## Brian1612

Jeff Buckleys version of Hallelujah was better than the original.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

A1-three times a lady 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris182

Limp Bizkit - George Michaels Faith. Apparently John Peel's favourite cover.





And then for a bit of payback The Lounge Kittens - Limp Bizkits Rollin'.





Saw them doing this live, and a few others, a few weeks ago in Manchester, very funny and talented girls. First saw them opening for Status Quo at the arena a couple of years ago.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Annie Lennox's cover of Bob Marley's Waiting in Vain, used in Serendity is just amazing.


----------



## Zebra

Joey Ramone's cover of Louis Armstrong's Wonderful World.


----------



## The Cueball

Got to be Johnny Cash Hurt for me... even more poignant when you watch the video and know the background to it... the way he closes the piano lid at the end hits me right in the feels... 

in fact, probably all of his cover versions on American IV are awesome...






another one I actually really like is Miley Cirus backyard sessions cover of Jolene..






:thumb:


----------



## cloughy

Plus 1 for Johnny Cash Hurt. One of the best music videos ever.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac-

That Miley Cyrus cover of Jolene is brilliant

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

The Gossip covering Careless Whisper is pretty good.


----------



## RS3

Atomic *****wax do Pink Floyds Shine On You Crazy Diamond


----------



## RS3

Or how about Fu Manchu doing Blue Oyster Cults Godzilla.


----------



## THE CHAMP




----------



## uruk hai

Instrumental cover of the Joy Division original.


----------

